# Uber Tip Process After Trip



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

Uber is super shady about asking riders for tips, here's why:
1. After the trip ends the first screen that pops up on a riders phone ask you to rate your driver (1-5 stars). The same screen also gives you the option to 'Skip'. By choosing Skip it brings you back to the main screen to request a new ride. Therefore bypassing the tip screen!
2. If you happen to rate the driver, once the tip screen pops up it shows $1, $2, $5 most of the time. Only in smaller print underneath does it read "Enter Custom Amount"...so most pax won't tip more than the $5 amount they see. My phone has a smaller screen so I had to scroll down to see that Enter Custom Amount option. Another step lazy pax won't take.
3. Also from this tip screen [after you have rated the driver] it gives you the opt to click X or <-- in the top left corner. Simply implying tipping is not expected. They should make it $0, $1, $2, $5 or Enter custom amount. Forcing the rider to choose tip or no tip. 
4. Uber's original advertisements "Don't worry, no need to tip! We've already factored that into the price". Uber has never come out with another statement saying "actually you should probably tip because we're now taking 40-60% of the fare price rather than the original 20-25% we used to take" "Oh, and we also lowered fares since then! Uber on!"

I've seen different screens after trips, one where the star ratings and tips are on the same page. Last night I noticed this screen process that basically let's you bypass the tipping option all together. Chime in please


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Yeah, I've been noticing that frequently, pax who really seem to want to tip as they exit car, then don't. It's as you state. Here are pics of screen shots of what a pax showed me this am. He had tried to tip his previous driver, but the rider app wouldn't let him...he never got the tip screen. He let me take pics of his screenshots.
I have no doubt I have lost many tips cuz of tip complications that Uber does not care about...perhaps they intentionally designed it that way...no surprise there.
I suggest having a conversation with pax about the problem and ask if you may watch the tip option in action. But, first, quickly end the ride cuz pax cannot tip until driver ends the ride. The tip will quickly show on drivers phone when it goes thru...pax can see it and they like it cuz they know you got it and you can say Thank You, directly.
It's important that this interaction take place, otherwise you will lose many tips. Don't be afraid of offering to pay for the tip...so you can see if tip option is functioning properly. Pax will then say...no, no, I got it...they don't want to appear cheap.
I really think Uber wants drivers to be broke cuz it forces them to drive more. We know Uber has that kind of strategy in their DNA. Plus, look how long it took Uber to finally install tip option. Vintage Uber.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BuberDriver said:


> Uber is super shady about asking riders for tips, here's why:
> 1. After the trip ends the first screen that pops up on a riders phone ask you to rate your driver (1-5 stars). The same screen also gives you the option to 'Skip'. By choosing Skip it brings you back to the main screen to request a new ride. Therefore bypassing the tip screen!
> 2. If you happen to rate the driver, once the tip screen pops up it shows $1, $2, $5 most of the time. Only in smaller print underneath does it read "Enter Custom Amount"...so most pax won't tip more than the $5 amount they see. My phone has a smaller screen so I had to scroll down to see that Enter Custom Amount option. Another step lazy pax won't take.
> 3. Also from this tip screen [after you have rated the driver] it gives you the opt to click X or <-- in the top left corner. Simply implying tipping is not expected. They should make it $0, $1, $2, $5 or Enter custom amount. Forcing the rider to choose tip or no tip.
> ...


Class Action LawSuit !


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

my screen appears different from what your rider saw. maybe different versions, maybe different markets but it's def bs. you can tip during the ride but again that is in small font and most riders aren't as familiar with the app like the drivers are. Lyft, on the other hand, puts it in your face when your trip ended. whether you have the app open or the next time you open it.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I thought pax can only tip during ride on Lyft? I asked an Uber pax if they could tip during the ride; reply was, "no." I'll investigate further.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

Drivincrazy said:


> Yeah, I've been noticing that frequently, pax who really seem to want to tip as they exit car, then don't. It's as you state. Here are pics of screen shots of what a pax showed me this am. He had tried to tip his previous driver, but the rider app wouldn't let him...he never got the tip screen. He let me take pics of his screenshots.
> I have no doubt I have lost many tips cuz of tip complications that Uber does not care about...perhaps they intentionally designed it that way...no surprise there.
> I suggest having a conversation with pax about the problem and ask if you may watch the tip option in action. But, first, quickly end the ride cuz pax cannot tip until driver ends the ride. The tip will quickly show on drivers phone when it goes thru...pax can see it and they like it cuz they know you got it and you can say Thank You, directly.
> It's important that this interaction take place, otherwise you will lose many tips. Don't be afraid of offering to pay for the tip...so you can see if tip option is functioning properly. Pax will then say...no, no, I got it...they don't want to appear cheap.
> I really think Uber wants drivers to be broke cuz it forces them to drive more. We know Uber has that kind of strategy in their DNA. Plus, look how long it took Uber to finally install tip option. Vintage Uber.


Oh boy look at that map!! The ants are running over each other :roflmao:


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Drivincrazy said:


> I thought pax can only tip during ride on Lyft? I asked an Uber pax if they could tip during the ride; reply was, "no." I'll investigate further.


Several months ago Uber changed the app to allow the option of tipping during the ride. Doesn't surprise me many pax don't know about that.


----------

